# cleaning water bottle nozzle- (podium)



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

What can I use to clean inside the narrow opening? I have fungi-like material, even after bleach rinsing.

I am thinking of (not sure of name) interdental tips.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

If you have fungi that you can't rid with bleach...it's time for a new water bottle. FWIW, I clean my bottles out with hot soap and water soon after every ride...fill up with hot water and soap, shake, then squeeze the soapy water through the opening. Rinse. Air dry. No fungi.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, that, qtips, or don't chance some crazy stomach bug and just recycle it, and invest in a new bottle and top combo.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

The first thing i do after a ride is rinse out my bottles if ive used a sports drink. I always squirt some clean water thru the nozzle and let everything dry. So far so good....


----------



## j.o.e.l (Oct 7, 2009)

Weak vinegar solution if you must.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the same bottles and despite washing them immediately after each ride, they do get rather yucky inside.
Old toothbrushes, a little dish washing liquid and warm water are your tools of trade here, mate.
Be very careful when using bleach on the lid. It can potentially damage the silicon valve and may lead to distasteful residues in the bottle.
Simply pull off the bite piece (may need a little persuasion, if for the first time), then apply a little soap (I use anti-bacterial). Get your toothbrush into all the nooks and cranny's, especially under the inside of the lid.
Rinse with warm water and replace the bite piece. Easy peasy...


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, thanks! if this could be a sticky


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Try This!*

I take apart the Jet Valve and clean with dish soap and a small brush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrlbzm4FKXw


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I always remove the nozzle and rinse with soap and water and let dry completely after every use. I take a soft toothbrush to it every now and then. Been doing this for more than two years on current bottles and they are all still "like new" at this point. Looks like perhaps you haven't been removing the nozzle when rinsing/cleaning? Putting them away wet?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. This is one of the issues with the cammelbak bottles. I've taken mine apart to clean out mold but find that rinsing it very well right after riding works for preventing it: First rinse the bottle well with hot tap water, then fill the bottle with hot water and shoot it through the valve, and finally run hot tap water into the rubber outlet. That last step is important because shooting water through the valve doesn't really clean out around the outside of the flapper valve. 

The main problem with mold it not the mold per se, but the toxins it produces. Molds make some of the most potent and lethal toxins known.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Just an FYI - if you use the polar insulated bottles - they will send you free replacement tops for life. After a while they all get nasty.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

looigi said:


> Yeah. This is one of the issues with the cammelbak bottles.


Honestly, I think it's with all bottles - it's simply more noticeable on the Camelbacks. Most tops are black-on-black, so you don't get to see the ****.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

danl1 said:


> Honestly, I think it's with all bottles - it's simply more noticeable on the Camelbacks. Most tops are black-on-black, so you don't get to see the ****.


Been riding for over 40 years have a similar number of bottles. Simple preemptive rinsing that's always worked for those didn't do the trick for the Cammelbak bottles. There're just way more parts, nooks and crannies in these valves for stuff to get stuck in. 

Another thing less than perfect with these valves compared to traditional bottles is they tend to suck air when getting towards the end, and always leave a few ml of fluid you can't get out.

The valves on traditional bottles also make it very easy to hold the bottle with your teeth whereas you need to bite down pretty hard on the rubber tip of the Cammelbak valves to hold it with your teeth. 

Certainly not big issues, but less than ideal.


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

*podium*

I always rinse my bottles immediately the ride, fill with water and store in the fridge. this does a pretty good job of keeping things relatively clean.

When I've had fungi build up (usually from a sports drink and not clean as above), I take the top apart completely and soak overnight in diluted bleach. I haven't had any issues with a bleach taste or with the jet valve


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*there are a lot of parts in there!*



Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I take apart the Jet Valve and clean with dish soap and a small brush
> 
> How To: Disassemble Camelbak Water Bottle Nozzle - YouTube


That seems like a pretty big hassle. Best part is where he stabs himself with the knife at 2:07. I think I will stick with a bleach rinse and just toss them when the get bad. To the OP, I find running a Q-Tip with alcohol on it cleans the gunk inside the nozle


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

DaveG said:


> That seems like a pretty big hassle. Best part is where he stabs himself with the knife at 2:07. I think I will stick with a bleach rinse and just toss them when the get bad. To the OP, I find running a Q-Tip with alcohol on it cleans the gunk inside the nozle


The nipple comes off easily if you put the top on the bottle and pull. Getting the nipple off is easier if the bottle and your hands are dry. 

I use a 18 mm cone wrench to pry off the cylinder and valve part. You can take the valve out of the cylinder and put it back in if you want to really get at all the nooks and crannies. I've also soaked the parts in a bowl filled with water and one of those Camel Bak bladder cleaning tablets. 

Trust me, you want to do this. If you think merely rinsing, washing with hot soapy water, and then rising again it cleaning your bottle, you'll want to disassemble it and see for yourself. 

I've done the rinse, wash, etc. but I live in a very humid area where things don't dry all that well. Add in a few trips to rides or races that are a few hours away and chances are you have fungi growing under the valve.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

drmayer said:


> Just an FYI - if you use the polar insulated bottles - they will send you free replacement tops for life. After a while they all get nasty.


That's pretty awesome! Didn't know that. Too bad I like my Podiums too much.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

looigi said:


> Another thing less than perfect with these valves compared to traditional bottles is they tend to suck air when getting towards the end, and always leave a few ml of fluid you can't get out.


This is my complaint with the camelbak podium and also polar ice bottles. The camelbak top is cute, but I think I'd rather have the extra ounce of fluid.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Juzzy004 has it with pic to boot.

Also, what you put in the bottle can contribute to "growth." Things like Cytomax and other things that have carbs in the mix tend get "yucky" real fast.

Products like Nuun don't get gross too fast. (personal experience)


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I fill the bottle with water and drop in one or two Efferdent tablets. Remove the silicon bite part and drop in the bottle, lid gets placed upside-down on the top of the bottle so that the valve is hanging into the cleaning solution. After a soak I put the lid on and squirt the cleaning solution through the valve to empty the bottle.


----------



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

Another thing about those bottles, if you just keep water in it then it will never grow mold. Otherwise your going have to take it appart every few weeks and clean it out which is fine. What i do is get a paper towel and roll it up then stick it in the nozzle cleaning all the mold out. Then washing it with soap.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

After every use I put about a 1/4 of a bottle of H2O2 in the bottle, shake well, then squirt it out the nozzle. then the bottle & the top go in the dishwasher. I also use a small brush that I found at the drug store in the oral care dept. It's meant for brushing gunk from between your teeth. Once in a while I'll fill a cereal bowl 1/2 full with H2O2 & soak the lid in it for 10 min or so. I think that's enough to penetrate all the parts & it doesn't leave any taste or smell.


----------

